# Where To Get Water ?



## Lazyboy (Jul 1, 2007)

We are new to MHing,and we are loving the new found freedom. So far we have only been away for a max of 2 nights. We are Responsible Wild-Campers, and would like to go further afield, but where do you get a supply of water in the U K, ( I 've been told their more MH friendly abroad ).
Any advice welcolmed.
Regards
Lazyboy.


----------



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

HI Lazyboy
As a member of the camping and caravanning club you would be able to call in for a motorhome stop at their campsites (at least the ones that have a service point!). They charge £5 and you can use the campsite facilities for three hours as well.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

I find most petrol stations are OK with you filling your water as long as you buy petro and ask before doing so
Bob :lol: :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

-Thanks from me too! (I didn't know this, and it's tipped me over into joining CCC) -Helena.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lazyboy,

politely ask at a petrol station. (Preferrably after refuelling while you are paying. :wink: ) So far we have never been turned down.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Lazyboy (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks All
I love a simple solution to a problem.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

There is a down side to all of this.

you will never ever drive past a potential watering point without wondering.... :lol: 

We have two rules:
1. Be on the lookout
2. Be polite - ask

Rog


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We were on the M48 heading out of Wales, stopped at a motorway service area, picked up diesel and asked about water - the only thing they would offer was a tiny shot of water, presumably intended for the battery, at 50p a time!!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

A couple that we the shared the car park at Aonach Mor gondola over night said when we asked that they fill up with water at Marinas up and down the country.

Didn't try this as we popped on and off sites but could be an option. Just remember most motorhomes don't float!!


----------



## Lazyboy (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks to Sagedog,JWW, and Rog. I will keep my eyes open for potentiel opportunities. We feel happier about taking longer trips now !!!
Ta.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

I did once read on MHF the suggestion to fill up with water at a cemetry.

Russell


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I usually use filling stations. I say I need diesel but I also need water. If they agree I buy diesel, if not, which is rare, I say it's only fair I buy my diesel where I get water and I try elsewhere.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Pikeys always manage wherever they go you just gotta have the cheek that they have. If somebody says no you take it anyways.


----------



## fencer (Feb 21, 2008)

Water water is everywhere. Simply pull into any "Tesco Filling Station" and refill your water tanks. dont forget to "Check tire pressures too."


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

You can stop on basic CL/Cs for less than a fiver. Spend the whole night there and fill up just as you leave.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We always wildcamp and fill our water tank (full) before we leave. We then stop off and get fuel somewhere on the road after, say, more than a couple of hours driving. We then put more water in the tank and are always amazed that the tank will take nearly as much water again as we put in at home.

Don't know the technical reason while so much settling takes place, not too bothered to know either, but on a trip where we will be camping for four nights, it means the difference between being able to stay put or have to go and search for water again.

Hope this makes sense as it seems a bit jumbled to me reading it back.

Ca


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> We always wildcamp and fill our water tank (full) before we leave. We then stop off and get fuel somewhere on the road after, say, more than a couple of hours driving. We then put more water in the tank and are always amazed that the tank will take nearly as much water again as we put in at home.
> 
> Don't know the technical reason while so much settling takes place, not too bothered to know either, but on a trip where we will be camping for four nights, it means the difference between being able to stay put or have to go and search for water again.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're not just shedding water through your overflow?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



CaGreg said:


> Don't know the technical reason while so much settling takes place...


Neither does water "settle", nor can it be compressed in any way. However, I have had several Dethleffs hire MHs, and they all showed a common problem: Their water tank was not a simple cuboid, but had a rather complex shape. The filler cap was behind the right cab seat, so it could only be reached by opening the right cab door. A small portion of the tank volume was situated behind the right seat, then the tank continued under the floor. The main volume however was situated on the left side of the habitation area in the rear-facing dinette seat. Now there was some kind of air vent, but this only vented the main volume when the van was parked perfectly level. Otherwise an air bubble, comprising almost half the tank's volume, formed and prevented you from completely filling the tank.

Maybe your van has a similar problem. Otherwise the only explanation would be that water leaks out somehow while driving.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmmm

Now I have something else to worry about! Will have to get the man to figure this out when he is back on his feet again.
There we were thinking we had just discovered something wonderful about our van. Anyway, it will be looked at. Never any evidence of leaking when it's standing still.

Ca


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> . Never any evidence of leaking when it's standing still.
> 
> Ca


No but every time you go up a hill or brake your water will come out of your overflow like tipping a teapot.


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys, not filled our water tanks on the new Tempo yet, will it drive much different with 66 litres of water on board?

Can you hear it sloshing around at all?


Kev


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

fencer's advice is half sound.

You are probably OK with the water but tyre pressure readings at a garage will probably be wrong on two counts.

1. garage gauges are usually very inaccurate
2. you will get incorrect readings, even with a perfect gauge, if the tyres are hot.

Best bet is to buy a digital tyre gauge (usually better accuracy) and check pressures when tyres are cold.

I know we all moan about paying for water but somebody has to - it's never truly free.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> We always wildcamp and fill our water tank (full) before we leave. We then stop off and get fuel somewhere on the road after, say, more than a couple of hours driving. We then put more water in the tank and are always amazed that the tank will take nearly as much water again as we put in at home.
> 
> Don't know the technical reason while so much settling takes place, not too bothered to know either, but on a trip where we will be camping for four nights, it means the difference between being able to stay put or have to go and search for water again.
> 
> ...


Lol, just noticed where you come from, Ireland was it. Explains a few things 
Always fill up when you get near or at your destination otherwise your carrying all that unnecessary weight thats making you use more fuel and you run the risk of being over weight if you get pulled at a police vehicle check. Just carry enough for your needs en route.


----------

